# Help!!!! My Cats Bleeding!!



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi my Alisha is bleeding, she is very sensitive and looks exhausted, ive checked her every half an hour, she has only just started bleeding and her lady bit is swolen.

I think she is in labour as she has been meowing at me all day, she has been very affectionate but is now acting as if she doesnt know me, or doesnt want to.

How long from now is she likely to deliver her fist kitten, im very nervous and excited at thre same time, im concerned for Alisha as its her first and last litter.

Any advice please:crying:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont know much about this, but is she contracting? Also what sort of blood is it? is it blood stained mucus or is she bleeding heavily?


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think they could be on the way. When maisey had her kittens she had 2 of them next too mee whilst i was asleep. I woke up and found them in my daughters pram. She had enother 2 about 4 hours later. LEt us know how she is doing. If your concerned at all please phone your vet


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you,:smile5: She has dark blood and mucus on her mmmmm

I wont hesitate to call a vet, she is my priority :smile5:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like its probably just her plug, but if it turns to fresh blood and becaomes heavy like you say dont hesitate to call a vet, think it can be anything up to 2 days afyer they loose theiur plug till birth, but once they start contracting it wont be long! Good luck, glad the time has finally come for you, seems you have been waiting a LONG time! Cant wait to see pics of the little furbabies x


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark blood (brownish?) is usually a sign that its old and not fresh (bright red). It sounds like she's just passed her plug. Delivery could be anytime from a few hours to a day or two. My girl passed her plug and delivered her first within 30 minutes. A small amount of fresh blood and fluids is normal during the delivery - if there is a larger, more obvious amount of bright red, fresh blood, take her to the vet pronto. 

Make sure she knows where her box is and keep an eye in her, she may want you by her side. Champs was all set to start giving birth on the rug next to me ... I literally had to lift her and pop her in her birthing box just before she started to deliver. She was perfectly happy to stay in her box as long as I stayed with her.

Are there any other signs? Tightenings/contractions, panting, restlessness? Good luck and let us know .... And remember! We love piccies!!


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

I certainly have waited a long time :blush: im so thankful to every one on this forum, I would have been so dissapointed if I had listend to the vet, she told me any time now, latest next week, they came and went, I took her back she said she isnt very big another two weeks hmy: same vet lady mmmm.

Alisha has been acting strange today, meowing to me, following me but didnt want a fuss or cuddle, she legged it, when I did have a chance, I stroked her and she meowed loud, so very sensative.
Her tummy has been very hard at times, soft others, I can see her sides as if tightening then relaxing, so I think I will be glads when its all over, Im so impatient when I know some thing is happening :001_tt1:


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

My maisey stayed with me all night so i had too slep downstairs. Well i say sleep but i didnt get any. She wouldnt leave me alone at all. She also started to pant the night before and started to dig in corners as well. Cant wait to see the kitten pics


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

It sounds like she could be close! My girl had started having tightenings a few days before she went into active labour (thread - Braxton Hicks). Ohhhh i'm so excited for you!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Any news? Hows your girl doing?


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh Fifibelle,

:frown2: :mad2: : :Yawn:

Absolutely nothing :nonod: :crying: :blush:

She is followiong me again and cannot get close enough, she slept right next to my face all night 

If she hasn't had them by the morning I will phone the vet.

I read if they lose the plug they should give birth up to 2 days after.
She has no milk yet, but I caught her sucking her own teat today 

Any advice?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Good luck, it may just suddenly happen, I have read sometimes milk doesnt come in until kittens are born. Hopefully something will happen tonight. Good luck, hope everything turns out ok x


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Any news yet?


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

hmy: Any updates ?


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

:nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Did you go to the vets?? Or have I read that somewhere else? (I get mixed up lol)

how she acting now?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope all is ok xx


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

The vet said cats can lose the plug up to a few weeks before kittens being born. As long as Alisha is not showing signs of being ill and the kittens are moving all is ok, its just wait and see.

Alisha has carried low and towards her lady bits for a long time now. In the past 2 days she looks thinner and as if she has 2 saddle bags, her tummy keeps going hard and she has slight swelling as if her milk is coming.

Im just trying not to think about it as she has shown birthing signs with her mannerism for weeks. Im sure it wont be long now


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

how is she doing now???


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

Alisha has stopped eating yesterday and Meowing to me, following me more.
last night she slept in her box for the first time.
This morning she couldn't walk properly and asked me to carry her down the stairs, she is so much bigger after the last time I posted.
Alisha is constantly licking her lady bits, since last night.

I'm getting so excited, but gulp! I've been there so many times with her he! he! I guess now ive seen all the signs you really do know which are the real signs to be very close to giving birth. I'm hoping it's today, but realistically cats can lick their lady bits for 3 days :blush2:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

keep us posted, and get the camera ready, .....


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

She sound realy close. All the same as Twink did last time, on the day she gave birth. Keep us posted hun.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sjreilly72 said:


> She sound realy close. All the same as Twink did last time, on the day she gave birth. Keep us posted hun.


She's has them, see thread above.


----------



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

hope all goes well and alisha is fine , sound like the plug has gone , plz let us know when your babies come , good luck and try not to fret hun xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

jackjack59 said:


> hope all goes well and alisha is fine , sound like the plug has gone , plz let us know when your babies come , good luck and try not to fret hun xxx


Hello, she had them see above!


----------



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

omg gorgeous , can we have regular updates plz , take care all of you xxx


----------

